# Stromlaufplan zusammenhängender Darstellung



## Dollven (13 November 2019)

Hallo Leute, 

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.

Wir sollen in der Berufsschule ein Lastenheft erstellen für eine  Werkstatt. Dafür benötigen wir Lampen um die Halle zu Beleuchten. Das  ganze wollte ich über Leuchtstofflampen realisieren. Nun habe ich in  unserem Tabellenbuch das einpolige Schaltzeichen dafür gefunden. Leider  finde ich dort kein Zeichen für den Stromlaufplan in zusammenhängender  Darstellung. Die Lampen sollen dann über zwei einfache Wechselschalter  ein und aus geschalten werden. Unser Lehrer sagt, dass das alles im  Tabellenbuch stehen muss und hilft nicht wirklich. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen !

Gruß 

Dollven


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 November 2019)

Also vermutlich so:


----------



## 3.#6 (13 November 2019)

Hallo,
von der Darstellung her wie DMA schrieb, das Symbol ist dann:


----------



## Dollven (13 November 2019)

Super, danke für die schnelle Hilfe !


----------

